
Lab Sharing? Thoughts? - sciencebird
Hey guys, sorry I have been a long-time lurker and was very nervous to post this. I made colabsci.com and have gotten good feedback from the people in my lab. Should I switch the concept to sharing lab equipment&#x2F;skills&#x2F;training to sharing any skills irl? For example, learning how to drive stick (stuff you can&#x27;t learn on the internet). Would love to hear from this community! :)
======
p1esk
It’s not immediately clear from the website if you intend to ship your lab
equipment to me, or if you want me to come to your lab and use the equipment
there. Frankly I don’t see how either approach would work.

Edit: however, this would work for something like compute resources. For
example, I might have a GPU server sitting idle for days, while I’m figuring
out what to simulate next. Would be nice to allow access to it and make a few
bucks.

------
notomorrow
Bunch of fake testimonies, very attractive!

Can I see the research profile of the advertisers?

